

Ask HN: Has anyone earned any money on Binpress.com? - emilis_info

I am building a JavaScript component for content management. I am not sure if I should consider Binpress as a viable way to earn money from it or I should focus my energy elsewhere and use Binpress as a tool to get additional revenue.<p>I have googled and found no numbers about revenue from the service.
======
senko
I've put up a Python component for sale there a week ago (no sales yet). It's
still featured on the BinPress homepage, and in the past week I've got 230
views (highly irregular tho - half of them were on the first day and
yesterday).

I imagine JS/PHP components might be more searched for, but overall, I don't
think they have a big userbase yet. I imagine that's why they haven't
publicized the numbers.

So to answer your question, don't try to offer the component exclusively
there, but there's no reason for not using it as an additional sales channel.

